# Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!



## behemoth (6. Juni 2010)

hallo,
ein kumpel hat in nrw die prüfung gemacht und ist dann nach paar jahren nach bayern umgezogen. 
dort hat er einen angelschein auf lebenszeit erworben.
nun ist er vor paar monaten wieder nach nrw gezogen und wir wollen heute mal wieder aale jagen.
bei der tagesscheinausgabe gabs allerdings ein problem weil er den schein aus bayern hat. er hat die erlaubnis aber trotzdem bekommen mit dem hinweis dass das nächste mal nicht mehr so geht und er den schein umschreiben muss.
hmmm, er war aber auch letzte woche alleine los und da gabs in einem anderem geschäft keine hinweise wegen seinem angelschein.

ja wie ist den das jetzt? muss er ihn wirklich jetzt umschreiben lassen, und den 5 jahresschein aus nrw holen?
bitte um hilfe, da ich mich leider darin garnicht auskenne.

grüße


----------



## dodo12 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Nein, der Fischereischein ist in ganz Deutschland gültig! Ganz sicher! Der gilt in jedem x belibiegen Bundesland. Die Aussage auf Seiten des Tackle Dealer's ist völlig unberechtigt und gepflegt zu ignorieren! 
Also dein Kumpel kann mit ruhigen Gewissen genauso alle Scheine kaufen und angeln gehen wie in Bayern. 

Grüße,

Dodo


----------



## Sneep (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Hallo,

Ein Blick ins Landesfischereigesetz NRW.

§31
_

(7) Ein in einem anderen Land der Bundesrepublik Deutschland  ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch im Geltungsbereich dieses Gesetzes, soweit der Inhaber in diesem anderen Land seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum * Zeitpunkt der Erteilung des Fischereischeins* hatte.


_
Also, daraus folgt, wenn der Betreffende zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung in Bayern seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hatte, ist der Fischereischein auch in NRW gültig.

In der Praxis bietet es sich aber wohl an, das Fischereigesetz und eine Kopie der Meldebestätigung mit sich zu führen.
Sonst wird sich die Situation beim Erwerb des Erlaubnisscheins noch ein paar Mal wiederholen.

Von den Ausgabestellen kann man solch speziellen rechtlichen Kenntnisse aber auch nicht erwarten und verlangen.

SNEEP


----------



## Sneep (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*



dodo12 schrieb:


> Nein, der Fischereischein ist in ganz Deutschland gültig! Ganz sicher! Der gilt in jedem x belibiegen Bundesland.
> 
> Grüße,
> 
> Dodo



Hallo,

in NRW trifft das von dir geschriebene zu.

Ob deine Aussage zutrifft, dass  der bayrische Fischereischein in der* gesamten Bundesrepublik *gilt, kann ich nicht sagen. 

Ich gehe aber selbstverständlich davon aus,  dass du dir alle Fischereigesetze der Bundesländer durchgelesen hast, bevor du einen solch schwerwiegenden rechtlichen Ratschlag hier einstellst.



SneeP


----------



## dodo12 (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Ich gebe das wieder, was uns letztes Jahr beim Vorbereitungskurs gelernt haben! Genau diese Sachen haben wir Stundenlang besprochen. Dabei ist das rausgekommen, was ich hier schrieb.


----------



## stroffel (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Also, in BaWü ist es so dass fischereischeine aus jedem anderen bundesland gültig sind solange man nicht seinen Wohnsitz in BaWü hat. Meldet man seinen Wohnsitz hier an muss man auch einen neuen Fischereischein aus BaWü beantragen. In der Landesfischereiverordnung für NRW konnte ich so etwas allerdings nicht finden. Am besten ist es vielleicht das nächste mal gleich nach zu fragen warum es schwierigkeiten geben könnte.


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Klar ist der bayerische Fischereischein in NRW gültig, wenn der Inhaber in Bayern wohnt. Wenn er nach NRW umzieht mus er einen nordrhein-westfälischen Fischereischein lösen und der gilt dann für 1 oder 5 Jahre. Die bayerische Prüfung wird übrigens anerkannt also ist es besser, mit dem Prüfungszeugnis zum Bürgerbüro zu gehen, dan bleibt der alte Schein erhalten und falls man wieder nach Bayern zurück zieht, dann hat man wieder seinen lebenslangen Schein.

Übrigens, zum Umschreiben hat man 1 Jahr nach dem Umzug Zeit. Ach ja, schon mal was von Angeln ohne gültigen Fischereischein gehört?

Es geht ja hierbei nicht nur um die Gebühr für den Schein sondern auch um die Fischereiabgabe in NRW.


----------



## behemoth (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*



Sneep schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> Ein Blick ins Landesfischereigesetz NRW.
> 
> ...



danke für den paragraphen sneep.


@Ulli3d
laut dem §31 ist es doch nicht so wie du schreibst. 
er wohnte doch 2 jahre in bayern 

naja ich pack schon mal sachen, hoffentlich kommen wir noch VOR dem gewitter an 

petri


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Naja, entscheidend ist, dass er jetzt wieder in NRW wohnt und somit nach spätestens 1 Jahr seinen Bayernschein umschreiben lassen muss, sonst angelt er in NRW schwarz (ohne gültigen Fischereischein).


----------



## Sneep (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

@ Ulli3D

Hallo,

der § 31 LFG NRW sagt aber nichts zu der Verpflichtung den Schein umschreiben zu lassen.

Er legt fest, der bayrische Schein bleibt in NRW gültig, wenn eine von 2 Bedingungen gegeben ist.

a) der Inhaber wohnt noch in Bayern oder

b) der Inhaber hat zum Zeitpunkt der Ausstellung in Bayern gelebt.

Da Voraussetzung b hier vorliegt, sagt §31: 

"Der Fischereischein bleibt in NRW gültig."

Da steht  nichts von einer zeitlichen Begrenzung der Gültigkeit oder zu einer Pflicht zur Umschreibung.

Das heißt, es muss eine weitere Regelung geben,  die diese zeitliche Begrenzung vorgibt.

Diese wird sich aber vermutlich nur auf solche Fälle beziehen, in denen keine der beiden Bedingungen des §31 erfüllt wird.

Kannst du mir diese Regelung bitte einmal nennen, in der diese 1-Jahres-Frist festgelegt ist?



Sneep


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

So etwas wird nicht im Gesetz und normalerweise auch nicht in der Landesfischereiordnung geregelt sondern durch Runderlasse etc. Ich hab, ehrlich gesagt, keine Lust danach zu suchen, wenn der TE es genau wissen will, ein Anruf bei der Unteren Fischereibehörde sollte Klarheit geben. 

Einen kleinen Hinweis gibt übrigens auch der 
[FONT=&quot]"RdErl. d.  Ministeriums für Umwelt, Raumordnung und Landwirtschaft III-6 – 2463-5017 v. 18.7.1995"[/FONT] unter 1.4


----------



## yummi (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Geht das schon wieder los mit deiner "Rechtsberatung" und dem "Besserwissen"? Ich frage mich ehrlich gesagt, warum du immer alles besser wissen willst, selbst dann noch, wenn eine eindeutig Rechtsnorm zitiert worden ist....................

Da ist doch alles geregelt. Dafür gibt es Gesetze, damit sich der Bürger drauf verlassen kann. Wenn da steht, dass der bayrische Schein in NRW gültig bleibt, dann ist das so PUNKT.

Habe mich mit der Norm jetzt allerdings nicht näher auseinandergesetzt.


----------



## Ulli3D (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Klasse, ein Posting in gewohnter yummi-Qualität


----------



## yummi (7. Juni 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Klasse, ein Posting in gewohnter yummi-Qualität



Na guck, fällt dir nichts anderes ein? Bei meinen gaaaaaaaaaanz vielen Beiträgen bist du also meine Qualität schon gewohnt? #c

Ganz ehrlich, mit deiner 

"habe ich in der Bunten gelesen" Rechtsberatung, bzw. 
"wenn ich das sage, dann ist das so"
"die Norm hat einen Druckfehler, weil es anders ein müsste" 

verunsicherst du mehr, anstatt zu helfen. |kopfkrat

Was bringt es den Leuten, wenn du geltendes Recht als "falsch" hinstellst? Nichts, nichts und wieder nichts....

Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum nicht jeder einfach so juristisch beratend tätig werden DARF. Du bist das beste Beispiel, warum dieses auch nie aufgeweicht werden sollte.

Und wie gesagt, ich habe mich noch nicht in die Problematik eingelesen, weil mir einfach heute die Zeit fehlte. Der Bezug liegt nur auf den geposteten §§. Ich werde es aber im Laufe dieser Woche noch machen. #h


----------



## Sportler (25. November 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*



yummi schrieb:


> Was bringt es den Leuten, wenn du geltendes Recht als "falsch" hinstellst? Nichts, nichts und wieder nichts....


Vielleicht gibt es diesen Erlass ja wirklich? Würde mich auch interessieren, da ein Umzug von Bayern nach NRW ansteht.



yummi schrieb:


> Es hat schon seine Gründe, warum nicht jeder einfach so juristisch beratend tätig werden DARF. Du bist das beste Beispiel, warum dieses auch nie aufgeweicht werden sollte.


Es hat sich vielleicht noch nicht so rumgesprochen, aber das Rechtsberatungsgesetz wurde geändert. Jetzt darf sogar der KFZ-Mechaniker rechtsberatend tätig sein - so lange es mit Autos zu tun hat. Witzig, oder?


yummi schrieb:


> Und wie gesagt, ich habe mich noch nicht in die Problematik eingelesen, weil mir einfach heute die Zeit fehlte. Der Bezug liegt nur auf den geposteten §§. Ich werde es aber im Laufe dieser Woche noch machen. #h


Wie gesagt, mich würde das Ergebnis auch interessieren.

Sorry für das Ausgraben dieses alten Thema...


----------



## Sneep (27. November 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Hallo,

Warum bitte schön, sollte diese Frage in einem Erlass behandelt werden, während sonst jedes Detail im Gesetz oder der Fischerverordnung geregelt ist? 

Gerade bei Rechten und Pflichten des Anglers sind diese doch wohl eher in den Gesetzen und Verordnungen enthalten.

In einem Erlass, würde man dann die Details der Durchführung regeln, aber doch wohl auf Basis der Gesetze.

Fakt ist, es wurde in der Diskussion die Vermutung geäußert, es könnte solch einen Erlass geben.

Es wurde nicht gesagt, was für ein Erlass das sein soll. 

Niemand hat ihn bisher gesehen, und ich gehe davon aus, dass das so bleibt.

Der Grund ist ganz einfach, es gibt ihn nicht.

Diese Thematik ist im Fischereigesetz ausreichend klar geregelt.

Wenn  mir jemand das geheimnisvolle  Dokument zeigen kann, lasse ich mich aber gerne bekehren.

Bis dahin halte ich mich an das LFG NRW § 31

Das aber sagt* in dem vorliegenden Fall* nichts von einer Pflicht zum Umschreiben.


SNEEp


----------



## Ulli3D (27. November 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Leider ist das Leben speziell in der Verwaltung kein Ponyhof. Zu jedem Gesetz wirst Du die entsprechenden Durchführungsverordnungen, Verwaltungsvortschriften etc. finden. Ohne Sie ist der Gesetzestext nur ein Rahmen, der spezielle Auslegungen erfordert. Als kleines Beispiel, Sorry wenn ich den Trööt jetzt aufblähe, nimm mal den § 3, gilt aber prinzipiell für alle anderen Paragraphen oder Gesetze, des LFG:

[FONT=&quot][/FONT]§ 3
Inhalt des Fischereirechts, Hegepflicht
  (1) Das Fischereirecht gibt die Befugnis, in einem Gewässer Fische, Neunaugen, zehnfüßige Krebse und Muscheln (Fische) zu hegen, zu fangen und sich anzueignen.
  (2) Das Fischereirecht umfaßt die Pflicht, einen der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers entsprechenden artenreichen heimischen Fischbestand zu erhalten und zu hegen. Künstlicher Besatz ist in der Regel nur zulässig
  a) zum Ausgleich bei beeinträchtigter natürlicher Fortpflanzung einer Fischart,
  b) zur Wiederansiedlung ursprünglich heimischer Fischarten,
  c) nach Fischsterben,
  d) zum Erstbesatz in neugeschaffenen Gewässern,
  e) in den Fällen der §§ 40 Abs. 2 und 45 Abs. 3.
  Soweit ein Gewässer nicht nur fischereilich genutzt wird, sind die anderen Nutzungsarten angemessen zu berücksichtigen.
  (3) Liegt ein nach § 30 a verbindlicher Hegeplan vor, so ist das Fischereirecht nur nach Maßgabe dieses Planes auszuüben.
  (4) Die Verpflichtung nach Absatz 2 kann auf Antrag des Fischereiberechtigten von der oberen Fischereibehörde ausgesetzt werden, solange
  a) die Ausübung der Fischerei aufgrund einer behördlichen Maßnahme nicht möglich ist oder
  b) der Fischereiberechtigte den Nachweis führt, daß die Erfüllung der Hegepflicht für ihn eine unbillige Härte darstellt, weil eine Nutzung des Fischereirechts nach § 13 trotz wiederholten Versuchs nicht möglich ist.
  (5) Die Fischereibehörde kann durch ordnungsbehördliche Verordnung bestimmen, daß die Fischerei in und an Gewässern, die Teil einer der Öffentlichkeit zugänglichen Anlage sind oder an eine solche Anlage angrenzen, nicht oder nur zu bestimmten Zeiten ausgeübt werden darf, wenn und soweit dies im Interesse der Erholung suchenden Bevölkerung liegt.


Die Verwaltungsvorschrift zur Durchführung des § 3 sieht so aus:


*[FONT=&quot]Zu § 3[/FONT]* 
[FONT=&quot]3.1
Die durch Absatz 2 gesetzlich begründete Hegepflicht obliegt dem Inhaber des Fischereirechts, soweit diese nicht durch Pachtvertrag auf Dritte übertragen wurde. Bei fließenden Gewässern werden die sich hieraus ergebenden Pflichten von der Fischereigenossenschaft anstelle des Inhabers des Fischereirechts wahrgenommen (§ 22 Abs. 1 Satz 3).[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.2
Im Rahmen eines Fischereipachtvertrages muss die Erfüllung der Hegepflicht auf den Pächter übertragen werden (vgl. § 12). Eine solche Übertragung äußert jedoch nur Wirkung zwischen den Vertragspartnern; ordnungspflichtig bleibt auch in einem solchen Falle der Inhaber des Fischereirechts. Werden die Fischereirechte in vollem Umfang gemäß § 12 Abs. 1 Satz 1 i.V.m. § 14 auf Pächter übertragen, so hat die Fischereigenossenschaft die Erfüllung der Hegeverpflichtung im Hinblick auf die Erhaltung eines angemessenen Fischbestandes im gemeinschaftlichen Fischereibezirk zu überwachen (vgl. §§ 21, 27). Nach § 18 Abs. 2 OBG hat die Fischereibehörde unter den dort genannten Voraussetzungen die Möglichkeit, den Pächter als den Inhaber der tatsächlichen Gewalt für die Erfüllung der Hegepflicht als alleinverantwortlich anzuerkennen. Nach einer solchen Anerkennung dürfen erforderliche ordnungsbehördliche Maßnahmen nur gegen den Pächter gerichtet werden. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.3
Im Rahmen eines Fischereierlaubnisvertrags, der nach § 12 Abs. 1 Satz 1 die Übertragung der Ausübung des Fischereirechts nur unter Beschränkung auf den Fischfang ermöglicht, kann die Erfüllung der Hegepflicht nicht übertragen werden. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.4
Inhalt und Umfang der Hegepflicht richten sich im einzelnen nach der Größe und Beschaffenheit des Gewässers sowie der davon abhängigen Größe und Zusammensetzung des dortigen Fischbestandes.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bei der Beurteilung der Gewässerbeschaffenheit sind folgende Grundsätze zu beachten:[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.4.1
Es ist eine Gewässerklassifizierung nach fischökologischen Grundsätzen anzuwenden. Hier wird grob nach sommerkühlen, nährstoffarmen und sauerstoffreichen Salmonidengewässern (Bäche und Flüsse des Berglandes, einige Talsperren und junge Baggerseen) und sommerwarmen und nährstoffreichen Cyprinidengewässern unterschieden.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Bei den Fließgewässern ist unter folgenden fünf Fischregionen zu unterscheiden:
Forellen-, Äschen-, Barben-, Brassen- und Kaulbarsch-Flunder-Region. Die beiden ersteren gehören dem Typus Salmonidengewässer an. Zu den Fließgewässern gehören ferner Altarme, Überschwemmungs- und Retentionsflächen sowie blind endende Gewässer, sofern diese nicht ausnahmsweise gegen den Fischwechsel zum Hauptgewässer abgesperrt sind. Bei den stehenden Gewässern ist zwischen Talsperren, Baggerseen, Kanälen und Tümpeln zu unterscheiden. Für jeden Lebensraumtyp ist ein bestimmter Fischbestand nach Größe und Zusammensetzung charakteristisch. Dieser bestimmt - unter Berücksichtigung weiterer örtlicher Merkmale - das Hegeziel für das jeweilige Gewässer.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.4.2
Zu den weiteren örtlichen Merkmalen gehört eine Beurteilung der Gewässerstruktur, insbesondere der künstlichen Veränderungen, die einen starken Einfluss auf das Fischaufkommen haben können. So unterbricht z.B. die Stauhaltung eines Fließgewässers eine eigentlich gewässertypische Fischregion und führt dort einen ganz anderen Lebensraumtyp mit dem Charakter eines Stillgewässers oder einer anderen Fischregion ein. Auch Veränderungen im Gewässerbett, in der Fließgeschwindigkeit, in der Uferstruktur, im Sedimenttransport, durch Einleitungen u.a.m. führen zu teils deutlichen Abweichungen vom zu erwartenden Fischbestand unter natürlichen Standortbedingungen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.4.3
Je nach den vorgefunden Verhältnissen ist der zu hegende Fischbestand vom Hegepflichtigen zu bestimmen. Die Festlegung kann auf einer sachkundigen Abschätzung beruhen, muss plausibel und nachprüfbar sein. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.4.4
Als Hegemaßnahmen gelten insbesondere
- Maßnahmen zur Unterstützung einer natürlichen Vermehrung der Fische.
- Maßnahmen zum Schutz und zur Bekämpfung von Fischkrankheiten,
- Hegefischen zur Vermeidung oder Verminderung ökologischer Schäden durch Überbestände einzelner Fischarten und zur Bestandsabschätzung,
- Fischbesatz gemäß § 3 Abs. 2 Buchstaben a) bis e),
- Schonmaßnahmen nach der Landesfischereiordnung vom 6. Juni 1993(GV. NRW. S. 348) - s. § 42 -,
- Schonmaßnahmen nach §§ 44 und 47.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.4.5
Fischbesatz gemäß § 3 Abs. 2 ist in der Regel nur nach folgenden Maßgaben zulässig:
zu Buchstabe a)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Die Beeinträchtigung der natürlichen Fortpflanzung von Fischarten ist möglich, wenn Gewässer in ihrer natürlichen Beschaffenheit verändert wurden. Dies ist heute noch überwiegend der Fall. Zur genaueren Abschätzung sind Besatz- und Fanglisten auszuwerten und im Bedarfsfall Bestandsuntersuchungen durchzuführen. Sind Ursachen und Ausmaß der Beeinträchtigung bekannt, sind die Besatzmaßnahmen darauf abzustellen. Der Besatz mit Kleinfischarten bedarf einer besonderen fachlichen Beurteilung.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Eine Beseitigung der Beeinträchtigungen im Gewässer ist anzustreben. Beim Erreichen dieses Ziels ist ein Fischbesatz aus hegerischen Gründen nicht mehr nötig.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]zu Buchstabe b)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]§ 18 Landesfischereiordnung ist zu beachten. Eine Beratung durch die Landesanstalt für Ökologie, Bodenordnung und Forsten und die Fischereibehörden hinsichtlich der Zweckmäßigkeit der Maßnahmen und der Beschaffung des Besatzmaterials ist zu empfehlen. Die Hegeverpflichteten tragen die Verantwortung dafür, dass die Wiederansiedlungsmaßnahmen fachlich begründet und mit hinreichender Aussicht auf nachhaltigen Erfolg durchgeführt werden. Dazu gehört, dass die anzusiedelnde Fischart auf ein ihr zusagendes Habitat innerhalb des ursprünglichen Verbreitungsgebiets trifft und dass die Ursachen für ihr früheres Verschwinden nicht noch fortwirken. Die Maßnahmen sind grundsätzlich als Erstbesatz zur Gründung einer selbstreproduzierenden Population vorzusehen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]zu Buchstabe c)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Fischbesatzmaßnahmen nach Fischsterben richten sich nach Art und Umfang des eingetretenen Schadens. Hierbei ist auch die übrige Gewässerlebewelt zu berücksichtigen. Ein fischereibiologisches Gutachten oder eine entsprechende Expertise sind als Grundlage für Besatzmaßnahmen heranzuziehen. Konnte die Ursache des Fischsterbens nicht hinreichend geklärt werden und besteht der Verdacht der Gefährdung der Fische fort, so sind - unabhängig von den Aufgaben der Wasserverbände und Wasserbehörden - Besatzmaßnahmen mit besonderer Vorsicht zu tätigen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]zu Buchstabe d)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Beim Erstbesatz in neugeschaffenen Gewässern sind die Bestimmungen des § 12 a zu beachten. Vor Erstellung eines Besatzplans ist in der Regel ein Gutachten oder eine andere geeignete fachliche Dokumentation zu Gewässerstruktur, Wasserchemie, Flora und Fauna, Laich- und Aufwuchshabitate für Fische sowie Ernährungsgrundlagen der verschiedenen Fischarten und Entwicklungsstadien anzufertigen und den geplanten Besatzmaßnahmen zugrunde zu legen. Der Aufbau eines Bestandes von Fried- und Raubfischen ist anzustreben.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]zu Buchstabe e)[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Besatzmaßnahmen sind entsprechend dem Wasserrechtsbescheid zu Lasten des Wasserrechtsinhabers unter Kontrolle der Fischereibehörde oder einer von dieser beauftragten Person vorzunehmen, in der Regel jährlich.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.4.6
Die fischereiliche Nutzung soll naturverträglich und nach dem möglichen Dauerertrag, d.h. ohne Beeinträchtigung der nachwachsenden Fischgenerationen und der übrigen Gewässerlebewelt, bemessen sein (Prinzip der nachhaltigen Nutzung). Der mögliche Fischereiertrag richtet sich nach dem natürlichen Fischbestand. Ist dieser gestört oder handelt es sich um ein neu entstehendes Gewässer, so ergibt sich nach den definierten Kriterien die Zulässigkeit von Fischbesatz. Dabei sind andere Nutzungsarten entsprechend ihrer Auswirkung auf den Fischbestand und die Gewässerökologie zu berücksichtigen. Der Besatz mit fangfähigen Fischen ist nur in begründeten Ausnahmefällen und nur nach Abs. 2 Buchstaben b) bis e) zulässig. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.4.7
Zur Bekämpfung aufgetretener Fischkrankheiten hat die untere Fischereibehörde die LÖBF - Fischgesundheitsdienst - zu benachrichtigen. Fischseuchenrechtliche Bestimmungen bleiben unberührt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.5
Lässt die Beschaffenheit eines Gewässers infolge seiner biologischen, chemischen oder physikalischen Verhältnisse den Fischfang nicht zu, so besteht für den Inhaber des Fischereirechts an diesem Gewässer keine Verpflichtung zur Hege, solange diese Verhältnisse vorhanden sind. Hiervon sind oft auch kleine fischereilich nicht nutzbare Nebengewässer betroffen. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.6
Wird ein Gewässer - rechtmäßig - nicht nur fischereilich, sondern auch zu anderen Zwecken, etwa zum Betrieb einer Badeanstalt genutzt, so werden die Möglichkeiten zur Ausübung der Fischerei durch die andere Nutzung in aller Regel beschränkt. Der Umfang der Hegepflicht wird dann in dem Maße eingeschränkt, in dem die andere Nutzung eine volle fischereiliche Nutzung ausschließt. Die Hegepflicht gemäß § 3 Abs. 2 kann hierbei nicht durch eine andere Nutzungsart völlig verdrängt werden. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.7
Kommt ein Fischereiberechtigter oder im Falle des § 18 Abs. 2 OBG ein Pächter seiner Hegepflicht nicht oder nichtordnungsgemäß nach, so ist ihm deren Erfüllung durch Ordnungsverfügung aufzugeben. Dabei erfordert das Konkretisierungsgebot die Angabe der im einzelnen erforderlichen Maßnahmen, beispielsweise: Einsatz bestimmter Arten und Mengen von Fischen, Einsatz von Laichhilfen, gezieltes Hegefischen auf bestimmte Fischarten. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Soweit Besatzmaßnahmen angeordnet werden, wird - außerhalb der Schonzeiten als Hegemaßnahme - nicht gleichzeitig das zeitweilige Ruhen der Fischerei gefordert werden können. Soweit eine ordnungsbehördliche Verordnung nach § 3 Abs. 5 die Ausübung der Fischerei beschränkt, ist dies bei der Festsetzung der Hegemaßnahmen zu berücksichtigen. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Vor Erlass der Ordnungsverfügung ist der Fischereiberater zu hören. In schwierig gelagerten Fällen ist der Fischereidezernent der Bezirksregierung einzuschalten. Gegebenenfalls ist die LÖBF zu beteiligen. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.8
Nimmt eine Fischereigenossenschaft ihre Aufgaben hinsichtlich der Durchführung von Hegemaßnahmen nicht oder nicht ordnungsgemäß wahr, so ist die Erfüllung mit Mitteln der Aufsicht nach § 20 Abs. 1 des Landesorganisationsgesetzes vom 10. Juli 1962(GV. NW. S.421/SGV. NW. 2005), zuletzt geändert durch Gesetz vom 9. Mai 2000(GV. NRW. S.462) sicherzustellen. Die Aufsicht über die Fischereigenossenschaft wird nach § 30 Abs. 2 vom Oberkreisdirektor als untere staatliche Verwaltungsbehörde oder von der kreisfreien Stadt ausgeübt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]3.9
Kann ein Gewässer nicht befischt werden, weil das Betreten von Uferflächen oder von Anlagen in und an Gewässern nach § 20 Abs. 5 verboten ist, oder ist das Befischen eines Gewässers nach wasserrechtlichen, naturschutzrechtlichen oder sonstigen öffentlich-rechtlichen Vorschriften untersagt, so kann die obere Fischereibehörde die Verpflichtung zur Hege für die Dauer der Beschränkung aussetzen (§ 3 Abs. 4). Das gleiche gilt, wenn der Inhaber eines Fischereirechts nachweist, dass eine Nutzung des Rechts nach § 13 trotz wiederholter Versuche nicht möglich ist. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Wenn eine vollständige Aussetzung der Hegepflicht nach der Sachlage nicht gerechtfertigt erscheint, kann die obere Fischereibehörde nach dem Grundsatz der Verhältnismäßigkeit naturgemäß auch eine teilweise Aussetzung der Hegeverpflichtung zulassen. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Grundsätzlich besteht die Hegeverpflichtung auch in Naturschutzgebieten fort. Die Hege hat dabei den besonderen Schutzzweck zu berücksichtigen.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Durch die Fassung "solange" in § 3 wird deutlich, dass der Gesetzgeber es für erforderlich gehalten hat, die Entscheidungen laufend an eine Änderung der Verhältnisse anzupassen. Dieser Zielsetzung des Gesetzes entsprechend sind die Aussetzungsverfügungen nach § 3 Abs. 4 deshalb in jedem Falle angemessen, in der Regel auf wenige Jahre, zu beschränken. Ausnahmen bilden fischereilich auf Dauer nicht nutzbare Gewässer, die zwar als Laich- und Aufwuchsgewässer von fischereibiologischer Bedeutung sind, jedoch keinen unmittelbaren fischereilichen Ertrag abwerfen. In jedem Falle ist ein Widerruf der Entscheidung für den Fall einer grundlegenden Änderung der Verhältnisse vorzubehalten.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]3.10
Durch § 3 Abs. 5 wird der Vorrang des Erholungsverkehrs vor der Fischerei in den der Öffentlichkeit zugänglichen Anlagen begründet. Die erforderlichen Festsetzungen sind durch ordnungsbehördliche Verordnung nach § 27 OBG zu treffen. Dabei ist grundsätzlich sicherzustellen, dass die Fischerei zu Zeiten geringen Besuchs möglich bleibt. 
[/FONT]

Und das ist nur eine der Verwaltungsvorschriften nur zu einem Paragraphen. Aber, offensichtlich hat sich der TE bisher noch nicht mit der Verwaltung in Verbindung gesetzt also, was solls ...


Oder nimm z. B. das Kinderangeln, da wird mit einem Runderlass vom März 2010 klar gestellt, dass Kinder unter 10 Jahren in NRW beim Angeln helfen dürfen also alle Tätigkeiten, mit Ausnahme von abhaken und töten von Fischen,wenn ein Fischereischeininhaber dabei ist. Dassteht auch nicht im Gesetz, ist also nach Deiner Deutung falsch, oder?







[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## Sneep (29. November 2010)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Hallo,

die Durchführungsbestimmungen zum LFG NRW sind mir bekannt. 

Ihr Sinn besteht vorrangig darin, den handelnden Beamten zu erklären wie der  entsprechende § wirklich gemeint ist. :q

Wobei ich nicht sicher bin, ob  der oder die Verfasser das Gesetz überhaupt gelesen haben.

Du hast jetzt mit reichlich Text belegt, dass es Verwaltungsbestimmungen gibt, das hat aber niemand bezweifelt.

 Hilfreicher wäre es sicher gewesen, nicht den Kommentar zu §3 einzustellen, sondern den Abschnitt, der festlegt, dass der Fischereischein in  dem vorliegenden Fall nach einem Jahr umgeschrieben werden muss.

Ich bin weiterhin der Ansicht, dass der Fischereischein möglicherweise in bestimmten Fällen umgeschrieben werden muss, nicht jedoch im vorliegenden Fall. Davon steht nichts im LFG und ein andere Quelle hat bislang auch noch niemand anführen können.


SneeP


----------



## Burkhard06 (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Hallo liebe Angelfreunde,
hier der neuste Stand bezüglich umschreiben des Fischereischeins von Bayern nach NRW:

Meine Nachfrage bei der zuständigen Stelle meines neuen Wohnortes, ob ich nun meinen auf Lebenszeit ausgestellten Fischereischein umschreiben lassen kann oder muß, oder einen neuer NRW Fischereischein benötige, konnte man mir keine Antwort geben und hat mich an das zuständige Ministerium verwiesen. Dort habe ich mit dem zuständigen Dezerneten gesprochen und ihn auf folgenden Gesetzestext aufmerksam gemacht:

 Auf der Webseite des Ministerium für Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Landwirtschaft, Natur-und Verbraucherschutz des Landes Nordrhein Westfalen, steht unter der Rubrik Fischereiprüfung und Fischereischein folgende Regelung:

_"Ein in einem anderen Bundesland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch in Nordrhein Westfalen, wenn der Inhaber dort seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung hatte. Wenn der Fischereischeininhaber seinen ständigen Wohnsitz in Nordrhein Westfalen begründet, wird der Fischereischein *nach Ablauf seiner Gültigkeit* umgeschrieben, soweit der Inhaber nach den in dem anderen Bundesland geltenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften eine Fischereiprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat."_

  Hier ist die Bemerkung "nach Ablauf der Gültigkeit" im 2.Satz  wichtig. Da mein auf Lebenszeit ausgestellter Fischereischein aber erst mit meinen Ableben endet, habe ich diese Frage zur Klärung weiter an das Ministerium gegeben.

Hier sagte man mir eine Klärung zu und ein paar Tage später bekam ich folgende Antwort:
"Nach Rückfrage beim Umweltministerium ist nun klar gestellt, dass der Fischereischein, der Ihnen in Bayern auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt wurde, auch weiterhin in NRW gültig ist und auch nicht umgeschrieben werden muss." 



Das ist ja nun eindeutig. Klar werde ich diese Mail in meinen Unterlagen mitführen und ggf. einem Fischereiaufseher (war ich in Bayern auch) vorlegen, wenn schon das Ministerium für Fischerei das erst klären mußte, wie soll das dann jeder Fischereiaufseher wissen.


Ich hoffe das hilft einigen weiter die auch vor einem Umzug stehen.


Liebe Grüße Burkhard #6 #h


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*



stroffel schrieb:


> Also, in BaWü ist es so dass fischereischeine aus jedem anderen bundesland gültig sind solange man nicht seinen Wohnsitz in BaWü hat. Meldet man seinen Wohnsitz hier an muss man auch einen neuen Fischereischein aus BaWü beantragen.



und was machen die Bayern mit ihren lebenslang gültigen Fischereischeinen? In Ba-Wü dann  die A.-Karte ziehen und alle 5 oder 10 Jahre wieder zur Kasse gebeten werden? |bigeyes

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, siehe ein Beitrag über mir. Obwohl, im grün verseuchten Ba-Wü ist alles möglich, da darf man ja nicht mal nachts angeln.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

@mozartkugel

Nach §31 Abs 5 FIG muss nochmal ein Fischereischein für BaWü erworben werden. Beim Geld verstehen die außer Hochdeutsch auch keinen Spaß.



> (5) Gültige Fischereischeine anderer Bundesländer gelten auch in  Baden-Württemberg, es sei denn der Inhaber hat hier seine Hauptwohnung.  Wird die Hauptwohnung nach Baden-Württemberg verlegt, sind die in  anderen Bundesländern ausgestellten gültigen Fischereischeine längstens  bis zum Ende des auf die Wohnungsnahme nachfolgenden Kalenderjahres  gültig. Das Ministerium kann durch Rechtsverordnung im Ausland erworbene  Fischereischeine oder vergleichbare Dokumente dem  baden-württembergischen Fischereischein gleichstellen, soweit der  Inhaber seine Hauptwohnung nicht in Baden-Württemberg hat; Satz 2 gilt  entsprechend. (6) Der Fischereischein wird regelmäßig auf  Lebenszeit ausgestellt. Er wird für ein Kalenderjahr  (Jahresfischereischein) ausgestellt, wenn nach einer Rechtsverordnung  nach Absatz 2 Satz 2 bei Erteilung des Fischereischeines auf den  Nachweis der Sachkunde verzichtet wird.


----------



## Mozartkugel (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

total verrückt, für mich ist Ba-Wü das anglerfeindlichste Bundesland überhaupt. Auch aus anderen Gründen, aber das mit dem Fischereischein setzt noch eins oben drauf. Wer berufsgedingt hierherziehen muss und gerne angelt, hat die absolute A.-Karte gezogen, mein Beileid.


----------



## MarkusZ (18. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Schöne Gewässer gibts dort aber auch und nach Frankreich habens viele auch nicht so weit.


----------



## wusel345 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Was macht ihr das alles kompliziert!!!! Ich würde, wenn ich von Bayern nach NRW umziehen würde die Fischereibehörde bzw. das Ordnungsamt der betreffenden Stadt anrufen und mich dort erkundigen. Da gibt es Infos aus erster Hand. 

Hier weiß sowieso jeder was anderes und was besseres.


----------



## Burkhard06 (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Hallo wusel345,
genau das habe ich gemacht, wenn man meinen Beitrag ( Nr.19) mal lesen würde. Die örtliche zuständige Behörde konne mir auch nur sagen, dass man einen neuen Fischereischein beantragen muß. Ob und wie lange den bayrische Schein noch gültig ist wußten die auch nicht und haben mich zum Ministerium nach Münster verwiesen. Dort habe ich eine aussagekräftige Antwort erhalten.

Für mich eine eindeutige Antwort mit der ich gut leben kann.

Gruß Burkhard


----------



## Mikesch (20. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Welcher Bayer ist schon so verrückt und zieht freiwillig nach Ba-Wü.  |uhoh:
Auch wenn es dort schöne Angelgewässer gibt.


----------



## Burkhard06 (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Wieso immer Ba-Wü ???? Hier geht es um den Umzug von Bayern nach NRW und nicht um Ba-Wü !!!


----------



## Jose (21. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

ich hab auch so einiges nachgelesen und bin in dem wirrwarr fast meinungslos geworden.
aber auch nur fast!
meiner meinung nach, und da denke ich finden sich irgendwann auch die rechtlichen grundlagen bzw. rechtlichen lücken, die freihändig vor ort entschieden werden.
ad 1: der bekannte des TE hat seine prüfung ja in nrw abgelegt, dadurch das recht erworben den fischereischein zu erwerben in der angebotenen max-variante, sprich fünfjahresschein.

dann geht er ins erwähnte ausland, um nun mit dort erworbener lizenz nrw unsicher zu machen. 
frag und bitt ich erstmal nach nem erlebnisbericht bei seiner umsiedlung ins ausland, vor allem um die dortige gebührenregelung: einmalige ausstellungsgebühr und überhaupt ne fischereiabgabe und wenn wie hoch? 

in nrw gilt mit nachweis der prüfung die berechtigung zum fischfang ebenfalls lebenslang. nur muss eine fischereiabgabe geleistet werden mit ner bearbeitungsgebühr. offensichtlich ist die dokumentation der geleisteten abgabe gebührenpflichtig.

seh ich jetzt unproblematisch.
in nrw eben abgabe alle max 5 jahre.
im ausland keine abgabe?... 


nebenbei: fünfjahresschein nrw wohl um die 30,- gebühr, 30,- fischereiabgabe. auf 5 jahre ...

noch nicht mal n illex pro jahr.

klar, addiert sich bei nem langen leben...

bleibt trotzdem n illex pro jahr.

geh schwarzangeln  :g


----------



## ernie1973 (23. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*

Also - ohne in einen Kommentar geschaut zu haben, bin ich nach Lektüre des § 31 LFischG NRW - insbesondere Abs. 7 - der Ansicht, dass jemand, der einen lebenslangen Fischereischein eines anderen Bundeslandes bekommen hat UND zu der Zeit auch seinen Wohnsitz dort hatte, tatsächlich diesen Schein auch nach Umzug (zurück) nach NRW weitergelten lassen kann.

Eine Pflicht zum Umschreiben habe ich nicht dem Gesetz entnehmen können - und wenn es sie gibt, dann würde sie diesem Absatz 7 des § 31 ja irgendwie doch den Sinn entziehen.

Wer meint dass es diese "Umschreibepflicht" gibt, der möge eine nachprüfbare Fundstelle dafür liefern, ansonsten bleibe ich bei meiner Ansicht, die ich aus dem Gesetzeswortlaut gut begründen kann.

Das mißfällt evtl. einigen Kollegen in NRW, weil sie "brav" ihre Fischereiabgabe nebst Gebühren spätestens alle 5 Jahre zu entrichten haben, ist aber dennoch vom Wortlaut der Vorschrift her gedeckt.

Mag sein, dass es hier eine "Lücke" gibt, die partiell zu einer Ungerechtigkeit führt, allerdings würde ich als Betroffener mich unter Hinweis auf diesen § mit dem lebenslang gültigen Schein eines anderen Bundeslandes auch ans Wasser trauen.

Wenn der Gesetzgeber etwas "unrund" regelt im öffentlichen Recht, dann darf dies nicht zu Lasten des Bürgers gehen.

Diesen Vorteil würde ich an Stelle des TE´s in Anspruch nehmen.

Er nimmt ja keinem von Euch (die ihr wie ich auch brav zahlt!) was weg, denn ihr zahlt auch weiterhin "nur" eure 48 € alle fünf Jahre - oder würdet ihr euch deutlich besser fühlen, wenn er endlich auch zahlen müßte???

Mir isses Wurscht und ich gönne ihm diese Regelung zu seinen Gunsten und ich kann mit der Tatsache gut leben, dass ich zahle und er nicht - dafür hatte er mehr Umzugkskosten...

Wer sich nun grob benachteiligt und schlechtergestellt fühlt, weil er die Abgabe zahlt, der kann ja gegen die Vorschrift vor Gericht ziehen. 

Ich bitte um Mitteilung eines Aktenzeichens, wenn jemand ein solches Verfahren mal tatsächlich führt, weil ich da irre Spaß dran hätte.




Petri!


Ernie


----------



## Ovaro (21. Juli 2018)

*AW: Angelschein Bayern - umzug nach NRW!*



Burkhard06 schrieb:


> Ob und wie lange den bayrische Schein noch gültig ist wußten die auch nicht und haben mich zum Ministerium nach Münster verwiesen. Dort habe ich eine aussagekräftige Antwort erhalten.
> 
> Für mich eine eindeutige Antwort mit der ich gut leben kann.
> 
> Gruß Burkhard



Pretri Burkhard06,

Sorry das ich den 1 Jahr alten Thread wieder raus hole.

Haben die Ämter etc. sich mit deinem Schreiben zufrieden
gegeben? Falls ja, könntest du evtl. das Schreiben zum download anbieten, natürlich Persönlichen Inhalt geschwärzt?
Per PM würde es aber auch gehen, aber damit hilft man ja nur einer Person.

Gruß
Ovaro


----------



## Burkhard06 (23. Mai 2019)

Also, auf der Webseite des Ministerium für Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Landwirtschaft, Natur-und Verbraucherschutz des Landes Nordrhein Westfalen, steht unter der Rubrik Fischereiprüfung und Fischereischein folgende Regelung:

_"Ein in einem anderen Bundesland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch in Nordrhein Westfalen, wenn der Inhaber dort seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung hatte. Wenn der Fischereischeininhaber seinen ständigen Wohnsitz in Nordrhein Westfalen begründet, wird der Fischereischein *nach Ablauf seiner Gültigkeit* umgeschrieben, soweit der Inhaber nach den in dem anderen Bundesland geltenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften eine Fischereiprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat."_
_
D.h. dass erst nach Ableben des Inhabers eines lebenslangen Fischereischeines dieser ablaufen würde.

Das wurde mir auch per Mail so bestätigt. Der Inhalt dieser Mail lautet:
_
_"nach Rückfrage beim Umweltministerium ist nun klar gestellt, dass der Fischereischein, der Ihnen in Bayern auf Lebenszeit ausgestellt wurde, auch weiterhin in NRW gültig ist und auch nicht umgeschrieben werden muss." _
_ 


Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Im Auftrag

Christian Edler

__________________________________________


Christian Edler, Fischereidezernent

Bezirksregierung Münster

Dez. 51. Natur- und Landschaftsschutz, Fischerei 

Nevinghoff 22 

48147 Münster

Tel. 0251-411-1642

Fax 0251-411-81642

christian.edler@brms.nrw.de
_
Ich hoffe euch damit geholfen zu haben._
_


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2019)

Ja, so halb. Frage ist jetzt, wie bekomme ich meinen NRW-Schein auf nen bayrischen, lebenslangen umgeschrieben?


----------



## Ladi74 (23. Mai 2019)

Hallo,
diese Frage gabs im AB schon zig male. Musst mal die Suchfunktion bemühen.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, lief es immer darauf hinaus, Prüfungsurkunde bei den Bayern vorlegen. Dann kam ein Kopfnicken oder -schütteln.
Die bajuwarischen Ämter sind etwas eigen.


----------



## jkc (23. Mai 2019)

War nicht ganz ernst gemeint die Frage, da ich in NRW wohne und wohnen bleibe. Ich hätte nur Bock auf nen lebenslang gültigen Schein...


----------



## Andal (23. Mai 2019)

jkc schrieb:


> War nicht ganz ernst gemeint die Frage, da ich in NRW wohne und wohnen bleibe. Ich hätte nur Bock auf nen lebenslang gültigen Schein...


Wäre aber machbar. Wenigstens theoretisch. In Bayern einen ersten Wohnsitz anmelden, den Schein auf Lebenszeit erwerben und dann fast alles wieder retour und in NRW dann als "Gastangler" auftreten.


----------



## Nemo (23. Mai 2019)

Burkhard06 schrieb:


> Also, auf der Webseite des Ministerium für Klimaschutz, Umwelt, Landwirtschaft, Natur-und Verbraucherschutz des Landes Nordrhein Westfalen, steht unter der Rubrik Fischereiprüfung und Fischereischein folgende Regelung:
> 
> _"Ein in einem anderen Bundesland ausgestellter Fischereischein gilt auch in Nordrhein Westfalen, wenn der Inhaber dort seinen ständigen Wohnsitz hat oder zum Zeitpunkt der Erteilung hatte. Wenn der Fischereischeininhaber seinen ständigen Wohnsitz in Nordrhein Westfalen begründet, wird der Fischereischein *nach Ablauf seiner Gültigkeit* umgeschrieben, soweit der Inhaber nach den in dem anderen Bundesland geltenden gesetzlichen Vorschriften eine Fischereiprüfung erfolgreich abgelegt hat."_
> _
> ...


Vergiss nur nicht, den Schein nach deinem Ableben dann doch umschreiben zu lassen, sonst könnte es Ärger geben. 

Mir gefällt die Idee gerade sehr, meinen Wohnsitz temporär nach Bayern zu verlegen
Die Frage ist nur, ob ich den Aufwand und die Kosten jemals mit der Ersparnis bei der Fischereiabgabe reinholen kann...
Aber egal, netter Fischereiabgabe-Hack. Der darf dann auch am Ende mehr kosten


----------

